# Versehentlich gespeicherrtes Word-Dokument wiederherstellen



## rschwarz (8. November 2004)

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich versehentlich ein Word-Dokument gespeichert und dabei viel Text verloren...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Version vor dem letzten Speichern wiederherzustellen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruss


----------



## mschuetzda (8. November 2004)

Das geht nur über bearbeiten - rückgängig  solange das Dokument geöffnet ist und danach nicht zuviel geändert wurde.

Wenn das Dokument nach dem Speichern regulär geschlossen wurde, ist der Text weg.


----------



## rschwarz (8. November 2004)

Aaaarghh...   

Das kann doch nicht sein. Gibt es wirklich nichts, das solche Dummheiten rückgängig machen kann


----------



## mschuetzda (8. November 2004)

Hallo,
eines hatte ich doch noch vergessen. Wenn unter 'Extras' 'optionen' 'Speichern' 'Sicherungskopie immer erstellen' eingeschaltet ist, sollte der Zustand vor dem letzten Speichern als xyz.wbk Datei noch da sein.


----------

